# suche einen Gästepass :)



## Pandha (26. Mai 2012)

Hey
ich suche einen Gästepass für einen Kumpel von mir  Leider habe ich Diablo 3 durch den Jahrespass bekommen, und kann ihm selbst keinen geben.

Liebe Grüße Pandha


----------



## Pandha (26. Mai 2012)

ein anderer Kumpel konnte ihm schneller einen beschaffen 
ist hier also erledigt!


----------

